# Schooner Creek Cinema replanned



## AverageJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Well, with all the extra expenses popping up for the new house, it looks like a dedicated home theater will be out of the question. Since I've got all the electronics already, I'm just going to use them in one of the existing rooms. Can't get the seating I want, so the choice is clear.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

"I don't car who ya are, that thar's funny" :rofl: :rofl: 

Larry the Cable Guy


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I want one too!


----------



## AverageJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

bpape said:


> "I don't car who ya are, that thar's funny" :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> Larry the Cable Guy



Bryan,

I'm not sure where to put the bass traps, though. What d' ya' think?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

I think you'd be best off making sure you have the tank full of soft water so it doesn't resonate.

Bryan


----------

